# pipe covers



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

Sorta like a line set but in vinyl. It's a house on the ocean and if it's any kind of metal, it will rust so the HO asked if there was some kind of plastic one. My HVAC guy didn't have anything like that. Anyone heard of this?


----------

